# VLC sur iPad : supprimer un fichier ?



## kriso (21 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Impossible de supprimer un fichier synchronisé sur l'iPad (en passant par iTunes).
C'est beau de remplir son iPad pour regarder ses .avi ou divx mais après, on fait comment ?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## MacJim (21 Septembre 2010)

Je ne suis pas non plus arrivé à supprimer les fichiers de vlc autrement qu'en le désinstallant. Il manque quelques fonctions à ce logiciel pour le rendre indispensable. Et il faudrait vraiment un bon gestionnaire de fichiers pour l'ipad. Un dossier commun à toutes les applications et disponible via le finder serait parfait. Les applications viendrait ensuite piocher dans ce dossier.


----------



## momo-fr (21 Septembre 2010)

Ce n'est pas bien compliqué, une fois ton iPad connecté à iTunes, tu vas dans le dossier VLC, tu sélectionnes ton fichier et tu appuis sur commande + suppr (ou backspace c'est selon) et là tu confirmes la suppression de ton iPad&#8230; on ne supprime depuis l'application en effet (c'est comme ça sur pas mal de softs iPad).

A mon avis avec la 4.2 on devrait voir évoluer ce genre de manipulation.


----------



## nuri1951 (22 Septembre 2010)

...je n'ai pas l'impression que VLC sur iPad marche bien...j'ai des vidéos personnels en fichier m2ts, qui sont associés sur mon iMac comme fichier VLC, je l'ai mets dans les documents du VLC/iPad dans iTunes et après la syncronisation ils ne passent pas sur iPad...les autres fichiers passent sans problème...

...je m'attendais que tout ce qui est connu par VLC sur iMac soit aussi connus par VLC iPad mais apparemment ce n'est pas le cas...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

Les  M2TS sont des fichiers HD , que ne peut pas lire pour le moment  l'iPad. C'est Apple qui n'autorise pas l'utilisation aux développeurs de l'API H264 , nécessaire à la lecture des vidéos HD.

Patience , ça viendra


----------



## nuri1951 (22 Septembre 2010)

...je sais mais des videos HD sous d'autres formats comme MP4, sont acceptés par iPad sous son lecteur video standard ou sous VLC sans problème...les M2TS ou MTS AVCHD sont les formats HD utilisés par Sony et Panasonic et probablement notre ami Steve n'est pas très ami avec ces derniers et il fait tous les misères pour empêcher nous les pauvres utilisateurs les stocker et les voir sur notre tablette...pourtant le VLC version PC/Mac les accepte sans problème...

...il n'est pas consistent car ces fichiers sont acceptés par iTunes sans message d'erreur mais ne viennent pas s'afficher dans VLC/iPad après le syncro et occupent de la place sur l'iPad 

...en attendant j'ai trouvé une solution impeccable mais qui marche dans la maison, "AIR VIDEO", l'appli client qui coûte 2.69 pour l'iPad et le serveur qui est gratuit pour PC/Mac...voire là http://www.inmethod.com/air-video/index.html;jsessionid=6DA3098E564CCD05393625B1CA151BDC avec ça je peux regarder tous mes vidéos stockés dans mon Mac, sur mon iPad quel que soit leur format...il fait la convertion on the fly ou permanent et marche du tonnerre  en plus c'est du streaming que Steve essaye de lancer avec son nouvel Apple TV mais dans l'autre sens


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

J'ai découvert également Air Vidéo . Je l'ai testé en version lite , je pense évoluer vers la version payante.


----------

